# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Staff Leave

## AmithS

Hello All,

Just a question, how do you handle leave in the following situation,

Staff constantly asking for leave to either visit sick or attend funerals of aunts, uncles, cousins etc... (and this is a few staff every month - not a once every 3 or 6 months)

To my knowledge and thoughts you would only be obliged to give leave if it is a Parent, Sibling or own child (immediate family)?

All thoughts welcome!

----------


## Slippy

I think for immediate family it qualifies as compassionate leave, otherwise employee can choose between unpaid or annual leave?

----------


## tasch_a

As far as I remember, they get 4 days a year for compassionate leave. It has to be for immediate family (as in kid, spouse) and is generally reseverved for a death or sickness. After that, it's a case of unpaid or annual leave.

----------


## AmithS

That is correct, compassionate leave is for immediate family and it is 3 days a year.

For other family or events it is either unpaid or annual, however the question is am I obliged to approve the unpaid or annual leave for these deaths of non immediate family members! (as mentioned this is an ongoing leave request and most of the time it is not for actual funerals etc... it is rather job interviews etc...)

----------


## Dave A

I tend to give people with troublesome attendance records rather nominal pay increments when it comes to pay increase time.

And glowing referrals if someone happens to ask how good an employee they are.

 :Devil2:

----------

roryf (31-Oct-11)

----------


## AndyD

> ...And glowing referrals if someone happens to ask how good an employee they are.


Aw Dave, you're all heart.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryna82

It can form part of Contingency leave, which can include leave for being a witness in a court of law, family responsibility (Birth of a child, Illness of a child, Death of a relative), transfer to a new work place, etc.
The amount of days should be stipulated in the Conditions of Service.
It stays the discression of the Supervisor/manager to approve the leave. If there is any valid reason that you should deny the requested leave, you must have proof that will strengthen your case. Also seek legal advice (IR or union representative), just to cover all your bases.

----------


## Dave A

> It stays the discression of the Supervisor/manager to approve the leave.


I'm nervous as heck about discretionary paid. I don't know how many times I've had to listen to obscure arguments around precedent when sitting as an independant chair of a disciplinary. Someone uses their discretion in a particular way and next thing you know it's being forced as company policy...

----------

AndyD (21-Dec-11)

----------


## nkawit

> I tend to give people with troublesome attendance records rather nominal pay increments when it comes to pay increase time.


I'd rephrase that for my case "I tend to give people who are troublesome rather nominal pay increments when it comes to pay increase time".

All our leave is to the book, have a leave register and electronic calendar with shifts and leave records, if an employee wants to blow all the leave in the first 3 weeks of the year, sure!!! but then you take unpaid leave after that.

I have at least 2 staff that can do anything at any one time in various degrees, I reject leave by company policy if both try take off the same time as it would impact business.

For anything other than standard leave, we request evidence.

----------

Dave A (21-Dec-11)

----------


## Missnancyalex

You should discuss it with your staff before recruiting them. Told them the pay off criteria if they agree then hire them or else…..

----------

